# First wash



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

After a week, three days of which it sat in my local friendly independent, I've had my first chance to give the new fella a wash and clean. Good excuse for some pictures too! Standard at the mo with a few marks to tidy up over time but here you go...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I was in Wakefield yesterday ,good job you didn't clean it then it was pi%%ing down :lol:


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Like the alloys :wink:


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Big Kid,

Ohhh nice sheen on that paintwork!!

Was it at IVC in Leeds by any chance?? Have you seen their TT's paintwork?

I'm in (not so) sunny Rothwell, Mike753TT wants to set up a North York meet, if youre interested?

Your "Comps" are the best OEM wheels IMO.


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Looking Good 8)


----------



## Big Kid (Jul 25, 2008)

Cheers Gents,

Car wasn't at IVC in Leeds. Straight from a trade in to my mate over in Huddersfield. Paint photographs alot nicer than it looks! Has seen too many car washes and is a bit swirled but a bit of TLC should sort it out. Agree with you about the 'Comps' mind... Was always wanting to get some RS4's but really like the look of these. Shame they seem to have been so attractive to kerbs in the past. Am up for a North Yorks meet but bare in mind I work in retail so weekends can be a difficulty :roll:

Just fitted a V6 valance after a good few hundred miles over the last few days am definitely in need of a wash and wax.

Steve


----------

